
A Model of Queer Stem Identity in the Workplace - okket
https://www.tandfonline.com/doi/abs/10.1080/00918369.2019.1610632
======
uberman
I don't want to come off as flippant or insensitive. This comes from my honest
attempt to understand why identity politics should be viewed as appropriate in
the workplace.

Note: I am not interested in whatever that identity actually is; be it
political, sexual, racial, religious, economic, normative, counter-normative,
age based, or whatever. I want to understand why showcasing your identity
(whatever it is) is or should be viewed as appropriate in the workplace.

I personally want to work with people because we can create something great
together. I don't feel a need nor an inclination to assert my identity, to
know your identity, or your views on my identity.

For those that do feel the need to project your identity into the workspace,
how should your colleagues acknowledge your identity? Since I assume that must
be the motivation. Would it be inappropriate or even realistically unavoidable
to be judged (positively or negatively) based on these projections? How
would/do you reconcile with a colleague, manager or client who happens to
project their own but somehow counter identity?

